# What would you do with these?



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

I do have other chisels but when I bought these I had every intention of putting them into action. These are some dead mint Pexto chisels with the box and even has the packing paper still with them. The handles have, or at least appear to have, never been hit once. These are "my" dream chisels, well, some of them. Since getting them I am having second thoughts about using them. I am just not a "collector", I don't have that frame of mind but these are awfully nice.
What would you do? Use them or leave em in the box in a drawer somewhere?


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

NICE!!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Use 'em. Congrats on a fine set.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks quartersawn and waho. They are sweet aren't they? I can't quit grinning. Have any idea what "bevel back" means? See on the box where it says that? I've never heard of that before.
I like the way you think waho6o9. Thats the way I'm leaning too.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I would say use them. They are of no historical significance. Just a really nice set of chisels.

Now, if some collector offers enough to replace them with similar quality plus something to make it worth your while, go for it. Trading up is always a good thing.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats, I believe those are the same set I was bidding on a couple of weeks ago. Glad a user ended up with them, I figured it was a collector and they would never be put to work. I have a half dozen or so Pexto chisels, they are some of the best I own. I hope you put 'em to work and use them as intended, I know if they were mine that is what I would do. They are too good to just look at.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, I am kinda feelin like you guys, use them. Think I'm gonna take em to the stones and put a nice edge on them.

Boy, that didn't take much persuading, did it?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Those may be pretty collectible. I have seen sets of 
Pexto chisels go for a pretty penny.

I would watch auction prices and consider selling them,
personally. My style of using chisels influences me 
in these matters though. If you like that style of 
handle and are willing to forgo hitting them with 
hammers, they may be good keepers. The brand
has a good rep.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

My thoughts about chisels are that you don't need high end chisels to get the job done. If it were me and Pexto chisels bring bigs $$ then I'd sell them and replace them with a $60 set and buy another tool I need with the left over money. Your Chisels don't have to be pretty to work.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd find out if they have a special value being unused. If they did I think I'd become a ''collector''. If they didn't, i'd use them.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 to a1Jim

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

"Have any idea what "bevel back"means?

PlaneBill, see the bevels on the back of the blades? That's so ya can get closer into corners.
Bill


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats, they're fine looking chisels. Dreams do come true, use them!


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

So far I have a set of the new Stanley 750"s, a nearly complete set of original 750's, a set of Marples from HD plus a few Narex and assorted Swan chisels and a few other Pexto chisels and a myriad of rehandled Stanley 60's .
I too have learned that one does not need expensive tools to do good work, I don't even do good work with expensive tools. The Marples from HD do just as well as the others, I just really wanted these, can't explain it.
So, I have my beaters like everyone else and use them, like everyone else. I like having some nice tools too. My initial thoughts were to use these too when I bought them but then just had second thoughts. I just got them, I certainly don't want to sell them. That option isn't even on the table. Thanks for the advice though. I was just wondering if I should use them or become a dreaded collector. (Nothing against those of you who are)
Bill White, I am feeling quite the dummy now. I always called the face of the blade with the bevels the front. 
Don, thanks for the sound advice.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

They certainly are a sweet looking set of chisels. I just came across a pexto bit brace that ill be refurbishing as my next project. I havent dug too deep with my search on Pexto, but from what ive gathered so far they were manufactured in Southington CT, which is 15 minuted from me, starting around 1890 - 1895. Id love to hear any info you have on the Pexto company.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.roseantiquetools.com/id192.html
http://home.comcast.net/~alloy-artifacts/peck-stow-wilcox.html
http://www.myrecordjournal.com/southington/article_10494b58-8feb-11e0-9877-001cc4c002e0.html

Just a few. It appears that they started out making tinsmith's tools. I have seen Pexto sheetmetal tools on ebay, Brakes and rollers and formers. Stationary machinery.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks bill … nothin better than coffee, LJ's and pleasant weather on a Sunday mornin.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, thats crazy, we looked at removing the asbestos from that building about 2 years ago, i know exactly where it is … or was. Its about 4 blocks from my uncles house. I wish i took more time to peek aorund that warehouse, i bet there were still some old treasures in there.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I say hold off for a little while. You clearly are already chiseled up with some fine tools. So you are not in a situation where you "have" to use them. Because after you use them, they are….used. Cant really go back from there. Not saying you should never use them, but you dont have to jump right in. Dont let the percieved negative stigma of being a collector influence you. Congrats and enjoy, whatever you decide.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a few of the old Pexto chisels. I re-handled all 4 of them with Hickory or live oak, Recently I was offered $140 for them, even though the handles are just rough cut with a draw knife and a spoke shave, and there is a lot of pitting on the chisels themselves, plus, they aren't even from the same sets.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

So you don't use the chisels and a couple of years down the road you sell them $800 USD. Whoopee deal, so now you have $400 or $500 USD "profit" but you don't have a irreplaceable set of chisels. Six months later you will not have a clue where the money went and guess what, you still don't have that set of irreplaceable chisels.

Sure doesn't sound like a win to me…..but then a friend once said, "Bubba you sure don't like your money. Do you?" Guilty as charged.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

I guess its good that I am not the president in control of our nuclear stockpile. I dont feel that there is a weapon made that shouldnt be used. Now before we go any further, i have seen combat firsthand and know the sheer horror and smells of it and I wish it on no one,ever. But why build it if not to use but I dont think we have been in a position to have to use them, yet. But like weapons, tools were built to be used. Like Shane says thoughI am tooled up enough to not have to use these yet. Maybe I never will. Maybe I'll use them tomorrow. Really I just wanted to show off my new tools. Thanks for looking.


----------

